# Abilify



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

My Doctor recently put me on Abilify for 3 weeks, 10mg daily for the first week and 20mg daily for the next two, however I noticed no improvement and no side-effects either. She then took me off the medication.

I have had Chronic DR for a little over a year now after smoking pot... if Abilify is the drug for me, ya'll think it would take longer than 3 weeks to work?

Steve.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

no, abilify is not the drug for you.

Stay the hell away from anti-psychotics unless you are hearing voices telling you to kill yourself before the aliens steal your bone marrow.


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

brandon is not taken said:


> no, abilify is not the drug for you.
> 
> Stay the hell away from anti-psychotics unless you are hearing voices telling you to kill yourself before the aliens steal your bone marrow.


If not Abilify what are you thinking?

And no I don't hear voices. I do, however, have persistent visual disturbances such as visual snow and prolonged after-images.

P.S. - Did smoking pot make your heart beat really fast ever? I'm wondering if my month long daily weed high induced some kind of chronic DR because of a panic attack or recurring panic attacks, or something.

What is your experience with this?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry i was kind of rushed when i made my above post, let me explain better.

Abilify is a type of drug called an atypical anti-psychotic. It is made to treat schizophrenia and bipolar disorders. Some doctors will use it for off label uses like anxiety, insomnia, or dp/dr.

The thing is, these type of drugs carry a really giant risky side effect profile. They can really mess you up. For some reason doctors prescribe this crap to treat dp/dr, even though the success rate seems very low. So thats why i say to not use these drugs unless you *really* need it to treat a psychosis, etc...

Yes smoking pot has made my heart beat fast on occasion. Many people on this forum have developed dp/dr and/or panic dissorder from smoking weed. So yes, it could very well have been what pushed you over the edge recently. All is not lost though, it is very possible to recover from weed induced panic disorder and dp/dr. You dont need medicine to do it either.


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

brandon is not taken said:


> Sorry i was kind of rushed when i made my above post, let me explain better.
> 
> Abilify is a type of drug called an atypical anti-psychotic. It is made to treat schizophrenia and bipolar disorders. Some doctors will use it for off label uses like anxiety, insomnia, or dp/dr.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I haven't noticed any side-effects from the Abilify yet however i feel so fucked up from DR that I just might not notice them. I'll keep what you said in mind when my Doctor wants to try a different anti-psychotic!

If not meds then what, psycho-therapy with someone who understands panic disorders and DR? Does Klonopin help at all?


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Ablify has been a godsend for my dp/dr. Without it, I am an absolute mess. I take a very low dose...2.5 mg/day.


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

SC said:


> brandon is not taken said:
> 
> 
> > no, abilify is not the drug for you.
> ...


Your psychiatrist is a fukn idiot. Anti-psychotics only work on psychotics not the dissociated.


----------

